# RDA stand?



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Looking at options for an RDA stand when they are not in use. Most places I've been to can't even figure out what thread is used on the 510 connector, so buying material as a DIY option is proving difficult. What do most people use? Show your pics for suggestions, please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Nice one uncle Rob, but not all of us have that many mods to keep the RDA's on    I'd like a stand for the att only, but I hope one day I have a collection like yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Balsak (2/4/15)

How do u want to look like ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Here are some ideas for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (2/4/15)

I use these that I got from Fasttech...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3030/10007110/1579705-aluminum-stand-for-510-atomizers-7-pack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (2/4/15)

Or maybe something like this from heavengifts..
http://www.heavengifts.com/vapeonly-Single-port-510-atomizer-cartomzier-Stand-Base-Holder.html
I'm sure one of our local vendors stock them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (2/4/15)

@Dubz beat me to it!


----------



## Dubz (2/4/15)

skola said:


> @Dubz beat me to it!


The vapeonly stand is threaded and the one from fasttech is not threaded.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Some nice ideas there. Would be cool if one of the local vendors stocked some of these. I have been waiting since December 2014 for a book ordered from the US, so I'm very skeptical about international orders lately. Use to order from UK and Poland a LOT for air rifle spares and kits, but that was when SAPO still semi-functioned.


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Something like this would be great, except only for attys and maybe revolving.... Or a revolving one with room for a few mods too.


----------



## kimbo (2/4/15)

Here is mine my cousin made for me

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking at options for an RDA stand when they are not in use. Most places I've been to can't even figure out what thread is used on the 510 connector, so buying material as a DIY option is proving difficult. What do most people use? Show your pics for suggestions, please


FYI the 510 thread is M7 x 0.5mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> FYI the 510 thread is M7 x 0.5mm



Damn, and the lathe at work can't go below 0.75 threads... Did they really need a 3m bed lathe


----------



## Viper_SA (5/4/15)

A work in progress....... Some driftwood, Festo tubing, glue gun, drill and Stanley knife.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 24514
> View attachment 24515
> View attachment 24516
> 
> ...



That's going to make an interesting coffee table ornament. An Atty forest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (5/4/15)

That driftwood!!  nice job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (5/4/15)

Have a look at these
http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2206.htm


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Great work @Viper_SA 

The RDA Snake Pit!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 24348
> View attachment 24349


They really need a bloody awesome under the liking options...lol, looks great mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Must say the people on the forum is awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/4/15)

Coming along.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Coming along.....
> 
> View attachment 24666



Did that stump go potty?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/4/15)

All done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

